# CUSTOM CAR CLUBS “WHEEL CHIPS”



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

FORE MORE INFO CALL 661-565-2861


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT for the bad Azz Wheel chips :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

these look REALLY nice, anyone know the price RANGE????


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 16 2010, 05:33 PM~16311552
> *these look REALLY nice, anyone know the price RANGE????
> *


$60 t0o a $120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

custom make car clubs and mache any color epoxy 

chips make in gold or nickel   

size 2 1\2 to 2 1\4 or any size up to 12" 

plaques make or necklaces -money clips- custom rings - and more call for more info to 
661*-565-2861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

how many you need?
$10 each for you !!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 29 2010, 08:35 PM~16456428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$10 for you no mold charge 
any color  
how many you need ?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

this chips ARE 3D METAL 
there not laser cut, or plastic


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

how much with the background in black?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> ttt
> [/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2010, 10:00 AM~16498889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

total cost for these with dark green background in 2 1/2


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

PRICE ON THOSE CANDY RED OLDSMOBILE CHIPS THAT R ON THE TOP PAGE SHIPPED 2 WA 98902


----------



## victor l. (Dec 23, 2009)

can you post some pics of all the oldsmobile chips you have?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Feb 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16545369
> *PRICE ON THOSE CANDY RED OLDSMOBILE CHIPS THAT R ON THE TOP PAGE SHIPPED 2 WA 98902
> *



$80  
set off 4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 7 2010, 08:00 AM~16538392
> *total cost for these with dark green background in 2 1/2
> 
> 
> ...



firs set $120
any additional set will be 
$60 set - 4 nickel
$80 set-gold
ad $20 for any color on background all this in 2 1/2  
if you have more questions call 661-565-2861


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 8 2010, 09:10 AM~16548501
> *firs set $120
> any additional set will be
> $60 set - 4 nickel
> ...


thank you,will call you!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 8 2010, 04:33 PM~16551610
> *thank you,will call you!
> *


----------



## victor l. (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by victor l._@Feb 8 2010, 08:42 AM~16547945
> *can you post some pics of all the oldsmobile chips you have?
> *


thanks bro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: hno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm me price with this design!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 9 2010, 07:34 PM~16565239
> *pm me price with this design!
> 
> 
> ...



$120 firs set 
after 
each additional set
$60
2 1/4
nickel
add 
$20 for color on back


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

These are very nice!!!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

How much for a set of impala chips? (I know that painted backgrounds are 20$ more) :biggrin:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 10 2010, 03:40 AM~16570044
> *How much for a set of impala chips? (I know that painted backgrounds are 20$ more)  :biggrin:
> *


$60 NICKEL

$80 GOLD

SIZE 2 1/2

IF YOU WANT SIZE 2 1/2 CALL FOR MORE INFO 661-5652861  

PAY PAL 
[email protected]


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok thanks, I'll order new KOs in a week or so, so I'll let you know then...

Or maybe you can tell me if china KOs are all standard size...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what would these run maybe like 3-4 sets


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 10 2010, 06:17 AM~16570258
> *$60 NICKEL
> 
> $80 GOLD
> ...



Do you have kinds of charts for the colors? My imp is still sporting it's OG color...


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 11 2010, 05:27 AM~16580683
> *Do you have kinds of charts for the colors? My imp is still sporting it's OG color...
> *


phantom color #

or 

pic off the color you!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 02:24 AM~16580406
> *what would these run maybe like 3-4 sets
> 
> 
> ...



$120 for setup and 4 sets $40 each (nickel)


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Sent you a pm about the phantom color # :biggrin:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 13 2010, 09:48 AM~16601388
> *Sent you a pm about the phantom color #  :biggrin:
> *



//??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

got em, gonna make another order real soon thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 14 2010, 12:11 AM~16606997
> *//??
> *


XXXXXXX


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 8 2010, 09:10 AM~16548501
> *firs set $120
> any additional set will be
> $60 set - 4 nickel
> ...


what's your turnaround time and you got paypal,want those done!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 18 2010, 07:21 PM~16655191
> *what's your turnaround time and you got paypal,want those done!
> *


my pay pal
[email protected] 
after payment receive
2 weeks to ship.......


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Oct 14 2009, 10:33 PM~15362388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR SET UP FEE?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$80


----------



## caddi14559 (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jan 29 2010, 08:06 PM~16456080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



got these in chrome the caddillac with red


----------



## caddi14559 (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 2 2010, 06:45 PM~16492811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 see the chrome ones do have them with red and how much for a set


----------



## caddi14559 (Feb 23, 2010)

?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddi14559_@Mar 4 2010, 09:50 AM~16794714
> *?
> *


set $60 nickel
gold$80
add $20 for color


----------



## caddi14559 (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Mar 4 2010, 10:14 PM~16801592
> *set $60 nickel
> gold$80
> add $20 for color
> *


ok thanks how much shipped to fresno ca 93726


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddi14559_@Mar 5 2010, 11:54 AM~16805788
> *ok thanks how much shipped to fresno ca 93726
> *


no shipping charge


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

how much for the felix ones with a white back round? ill call ya


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2010, 07:55 AM~16858750
> *how much for the felix ones with a white back round? ill call ya
> *



$80


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

how much for the black cadilac chip?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 11 2010, 04:21 PM~16863451
> *how much for the black cadilac chip?
> *



$80 nickel and black


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

do you have any chrome lincoln wheel chips?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 17 2010, 10:12 AM~16916248
> *do you have any chrome lincoln wheel chips?
> *


$ 60


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Mar 20 2010, 04:58 PM~16947110
> *
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 17 2010, 10:12 AM~16916248
> *do you have any chrome lincoln wheel chips?
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 5 2010, 07:36 PM~17403933
> *
> *


http://elbatojose.blogspot.com/search?upda...0&max-results=5


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Still waiting for my set of gold caddy chips its been amost 3 weeks now . Wus up u said they were gona ship on the 10th n still havent recieved anything. let me know


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 7 2010, 08:00 AM~16538392
> *total cost for these with dark green background in 2 1/2
> 
> 
> ...


$120 nickel 
$150 gold


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@May 17 2010, 08:32 PM~17521688
> *Still waiting for my set of gold caddy chips its been amost 3 weeks now . Wus up u said they were gona ship on the 10th n still havent recieved anything.  let me know
> *


i will chek- cady chips send


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

how much for 5 chrome caddy chips shipped 68503


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 18 2010, 10:20 PM~17535875
> *i will chek- cady chips send
> *


still havent got nothing.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

I'M back++++++


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

I sent you an email about some chevy chips, haven't heard back.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Jun 11 2010, 07:36 AM~17758146
> *I sent you an email about some chevy chips, haven't heard back.
> *


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Can you make ones that say regal in the center nickel with candy green background. Pm me


----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jan 29 2010, 09:06 PM~16456080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie how much for the Cadillac ones???shipped 77429 I got the money ready??


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Jun 12 2010, 11:43 PM~17772041
> *Can you make ones that say regal in the center nickel with candy green background. Pm me
> *



custom 


$120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PFLATERO_@Jun 13 2010, 03:34 AM~17772768
> *Hey homie how much for the Cadillac ones???shipped 77429 I got the money ready??
> *



set off 4 gold $80
set off 4 silver $60

pay pal 
[email protected]


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 23 2010, 02:50 AM~17575310
> *how much for 5 chrome caddy chips shipped 68503
> *


ttt


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 13 2010, 06:53 PM~17776670
> *ttt
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://hotridesmag.ning.com/photo/photo/li...e=1iavps2etfjmd


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Jose, Did you send those bowtie chips?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jun 15 2010, 03:16 PM~17795414
> *Jose, Did you send those bowtie chips?
> *



yes


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2010, 10:00 AM~16498889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 I Need SAME thing For My Caddy


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

How much for some with my car club name TUCSONS FINEST CC. shipt two 85714 PM ME a number where I can get in contact Too THX.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jun 17 2010, 06:27 AM~17813085
> *X2 I Need SAME thing For My Caddy
> *



 $80
set off 4 nickel and blue


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Jun 17 2010, 02:33 PM~17817250
> *How much for some with my car club name TUCSONS FINEST CC. shipt two 85714 PM ME a number where I can get in contact Too  THX.
> *



 the first set $120 nickel or gold 
after the first set $60


----------



## ereunotres (Jan 31, 2009)

how much will you sell a set of four wheel chips that say.............. REBELS


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Eh homie, I need 4 FELIX shipped to 75056. LMK, Thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Jun 21 2010, 03:09 PM~17847188
> *Eh homie, I need 4 FELIX shipped to 75056. LMK, Thanks
> *



pm send


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

how much... for one set red background?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860982
> *how much... for one set red background?
> 
> 
> ...



$120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Jun 17 2010, 02:33 PM~17817250
> *How much for some with my car club name TUCSONS FINEST CC. shipt two 85714 PM ME a number where I can get in contact Too  THX.
> *



661-565-2861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jun 15 2010, 03:16 PM~17795414
> *Jose, Did you send those bowtie chips?
> *



//?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://elbatojose.blogspot.com/2010/05/for...-2861-or-e.html

  
http://hotridesmag.ning.com/photo/photo/li...e=1iavps2etfjmd


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

HEY BRO HOW MUCH WILL IT BE FOR 4 OLDSMOBILE CENTER CAPS I WILL LIKE THE BLUE COLOR LIKE THE ONE ON THE BUICK CHIP


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

JUST GOT MY WHEEL CHIPS THE OTHER DAY, THE REASON THEY KEPT GETTIN SENT BACK WAS BECUASE YOU PUT LEMONE, CA . ITS LEMOORE CA. ANYWAY THEY LOOK GREAT THANX. WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Jul 4 2010, 11:31 AM~17958805
> *JUST GOT MY WHEEL CHIPS THE OTHER DAY, THE REASON THEY KEPT GETTIN SENT BACK WAS BECUASE YOU PUT LEMONE, CA . ITS LEMOORE CA.  ANYWAY THEY LOOK GREAT THANX. WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN
> *


  orale !


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

how much for impala chips and lincoln chips?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Jul 3 2010, 03:15 PM~17954030
> *HEY BRO HOW MUCH WILL IT BE FOR 4 OLDSMOBILE CENTER CAPS I WILL LIKE THE BLUE COLOR  LIKE THE ONE ON THE BUICK CHIP
> 
> 
> ...



2 weeks $80


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jul 18 2010, 11:18 AM~18074598
> *how much for impala chips and lincoln chips?
> *



$60 a set off 4 nickel


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey bro, how much for a set of these, instead of the red, blue to match my spokes on my grand prix in my profile pic.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by t_and_a_2003_@Jul 21 2010, 11:29 AM~18102548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



$120


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Can you match my 63 color if I give you the paint code and name of color?

Thanks


----------



## SNOOP6TRE (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2010, 12:00 PM~16498889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need 4 just like this with the blue background pm me a price thanks


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jul 18 2010, 09:49 AM~18073999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these with a black background?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

NICE!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

WHAT??? no caprice emblem chips?????


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 6 2010, 08:19 PM~18502209
> *i need 4 just like this with the blue background  pm me a price  thanks
> *


$  100


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 10:32 PM~18503593
> *how much for these with a black background?
> *


$160


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Sep 23 2010, 01:06 PM~18643634
> *WHAT??? no caprice emblem chips?????
> *



caprice coming up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

can pm me details to order those engraved majestics ones...


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:34 PM~18687647
> *caprice coming up!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I need 4 Buick chips painted how much and how long does it take or do u have them on hand?


----------



## 90evilusion (Jun 1, 2006)

how much for a set of chrome caddy chips and rollerz only chips?? shipped to 92227


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Sep 30 2010, 11:18 AM~18701806
> *I need 4 Buick chips painted how much and how long does it take or do u have them on hand?
> *



After receiving money 
1 to 2 weeks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Oct 2 2010, 08:35 PM~18721371
> *how much for a set of chrome caddy chips and rollerz only chips?? shipped to 92227
> *



$60 
Nickel


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Sep 30 2010, 06:36 AM~18699759
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




Ok
se estan cosinando!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Oct 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18737461
> *Ok
> se estan cosinando!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Mas te Vale Homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Oct 5 2010, 06:25 AM~18739396
> *Mas te Vale Homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 90evilusion (Jun 1, 2006)

how much for some rollerz only chips


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Nov 4 2010, 03:56 PM~18986683
> *how much for some rollerz only chips
> *


$60


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 14 2010, 06:07 PM~19067051
> *Still Waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


call 661-565-2861


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jul 18 2010, 08:49 AM~18073999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much, just like that


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Oct 15 2009, 12:33 AM~15362388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

painter
Group Icon
Posts: 113
Joined: Apr 2010
From: Portland where we play
Car Club: trying





QUOTE(JMTC @ Jul 18 2010, 08:49 AM) *
user posted image


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jul 18 2010, 09:49 AM~18073999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cuanto por cuatro


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cutty.Negrito_@Dec 29 2010, 12:16 AM~19446792
> *How much, just like that
> *


120


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

q-vo le jose,soy el Carlos en AZ,tira me un cable cuando garas este mensaje por favor, gracias


----------



## reyderfred (May 30, 2010)

Could you design up a LA dodgers one


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:45 PM~16492811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u do the 1 wit the bowtie but instead of sayn chevrolet put eastside riders on top and ESR RED on bottom chrome w/red background if so how much.thanks the 1 dat looks like teeth around it if not can it be done in plastic


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

how much for a set of that say PURA SANGRE


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR LINCOLN 3D WHEEL CHIPS SENT TO 92225.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Feb 23 2011, 12:45 PM~19941694
> *HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR LINCOLN 3D WHEEL CHIPS SENT TO 92225.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

is this guy even still makin chips? :angry:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Feb 15 2011, 12:11 AM~19873451
> *can u do the 1 wit the bowtie but instead of sayn chevrolet put eastside riders on top and ESR RED on bottom chrome w/red background if so how much.thanks the 1 dat looks like teeth around it if not can it be done in plastic
> *



first set off 4 $120
AFTER $60 TO $100


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURA SANGRE_@Feb 20 2011, 09:19 PM~19919761
> *how much for a set of that say PURA SANGRE
> *



$120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Feb 23 2011, 12:45 PM~19941694
> *HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR LINCOLN 3D WHEEL CHIPS SENT TO 92225.
> *



$60
CALL FOR MORE INFO 661-565-2861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by reyderfred_@Feb 8 2011, 01:25 AM~19816027
> *Could you design up a LA dodgers one
> *


orale


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Feb 23 2011, 06:16 PM~19944084
> *is this guy even still makin chips?  :angry:
> *


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

hey bro what's the ticket on some chips with the oldsmobile logo with the back gray instead of red


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Feb 26 2011, 12:15 AM~19964193
> *hey bro what's the ticket on some chips with the oldsmobile logo with the back gray instead of red
> *


$100


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jul 18 2010, 12:49 PM~18073999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for this, but with Rollerz Only in it? Any pics also? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 27 2011, 09:43 AM~19971705
> *How much for this, but with Rollerz Only in it? Any pics also? Let me know. Thanks.
> *



$160 SET


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 4 2011, 07:18 PM~20259533
> *ttt
> *


RIGHT ON, THANKS FOR BUMPING THIS TOPIC!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Need a Price on 4 sets heres the logo....








:uh: Maybe without the 20th.....  LMK


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 5 2011, 09:29 PM~20270117
> *Need a Price on 4 sets heres the logo....
> 
> 
> ...



$120set off 4 crome


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Oct 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15362388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the majestic chips


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

Whats the ticket on cadi chips chrome?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 2 2010, 06:45 PM~16492811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cadi chips in the the 2nd pic bottom....How much for some like that?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20279742
> *$120set off 4 crome
> 
> *


how much for some color???
and do yu give any deals is I buy a few sets??


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jul 18 2010, 08:49 AM~18073999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for 6?
Do they come chromed?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 9 2011, 12:58 PM~20298483
> *how much for some color???
> and do yu give any deals is I buy a few sets??
> *


Trying to make a deal... :dunno:


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

how much for a set of 5 with my club plaqe on them all white with green??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 2 2010, 09:45 PM~16492811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much for 6 caddies


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME CADDIE CHROME LOGO W/ WHITE COLOR CHIP. LET ME KNOW BRO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

need price for 4 of this chrome with red background shipped to 33028 please


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Oct 14 2009, 11:33 PM~15362388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR BUICK ONES JUST ALL CHROME. SHIPPED TO V4C3T9 BRITISH COLUMBIA CANADA


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:dunno: STILL WAITING!!!!!!!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice wheel chips!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 21 2011, 08:37 AM~20388324
> *:dunno: STILL WAITING!!!!!!!
> *


........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 21 2011, 08:37 AM~20388324
> *:dunno: STILL WAITING!!!!!!!
> *


You aint the only one..............  been almost 7 months.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Is he even doing these anymore?

:dunno:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 27 2011, 11:43 AM~19971705
> *How much for this, but with Rollerz Only in it? Any pics also? Let me know. Thanks.
> *


if you can do the RO, i need 2 sets. how much? :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I THINK HE'S LOCKED UP.....


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR LINCOLN CHIPS?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 23 2011, 07:00 PM~20404767
> *You aint the only one..............   been almost 7 months.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

I think this is a dead end ..:dunno: Does anyone else know of anyone making wheel chips?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Apr 21 2011, 06:44 AM~20387782
> *need price for 4 of this chrome with red background shipped to 33028 please
> 
> 
> ...


$120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL EMER_@Apr 20 2011, 04:46 PM~20383867
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME CADDIE CHROME LOGO W/ WHITE COLOR CHIP. LET ME KNOW BRO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


$100


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 29 2011, 02:16 PM~20448872
> *HOW MUCH FOR LINCOLN CHIPS?
> *


$60


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 12:23 PM~20423756
> *I THINK HE'S LOCKED UP.....
> *



I m back batosSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 24 2011, 11:54 PM~20413188
> *if you can do the RO, i need 2 sets. how much?  :biggrin:
> *


$160 =====2 sets


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Apr 23 2011, 08:22 PM~20405269
> *Is he even doing these anymore?
> 
> :dunno:
> *



SIMON


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 23 2011, 07:00 PM~20404767
> *You aint the only one..............   been almost 7 months.... :angry:  :angry:
> *



been almost 7 months..

for what!??????
pls call 6615652861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@Apr 6 2011, 11:03 PM~20279989
> *how much for the majestic chips
> *


$100


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 9 2011, 01:58 PM~20298483
> *how much for some color???
> and do yu give any deals is I buy a few sets??
> *



do yu give any deals is I buy a few sets??

10 sets = $30 to 40 a set


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 7 2011, 10:40 AM~20282611
> *Whats the ticket on cadi chips chrome?
> *



$80 a set off 4 size 2 /4
size 2 1/2 call for price 
6615652861 el batojose
check this link

http://elbatojose.blogspot.com/2010/05/for...-2861-or-e.html


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Feb 26 2011, 12:15 AM~19964193
> *hey bro what's the ticket on some chips with the oldsmobile logo with the back gray instead of red
> *


$100


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 12 2011, 02:18 AM~20535587
> *$160 =====2 sets
> *


you got paypal?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 12 2011, 05:18 AM~20536059
> *you got paypal?
> *


pay pal [email protected]


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 11 2011, 11:22 PM~20535617
> *do yu give any deals is I buy a few sets??
> 
> 10 sets = $30 to 40 a set
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: All That Time and I Never Saw That...
I Think Can Do 10 Sets  I'll Be Hitting You Up Soon


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 12 2011, 10:55 PM~20543371
> *:uh:  :roflmao: All That Time and I Never Saw That...
> I Think Can Do 10 Sets    I'll Be Hitting You Up Soon
> *


Orale bato


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

NEED SOME CHIPS LIKE THESE? PRICE ON 4 PLEASE


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 13 2011, 09:41 PM~20549475
> *NEED SOME CHIPS LIKE THESE? PRICE ON 4 PLEASE
> 
> 
> ...


$60+ shipping
pay pal 
[email protected]


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

3D


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:wow: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 13 2011, 11:37 PM~20550097
> *$60+ shipping
> pay pal
> [email protected]
> *


Just called you and your voicemail box is full  
I'll take the cadi chips but I dont use paypal!
We'll meet up half way or I'll drive to you :biggrin:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

call back now i wait for you call


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 16 2011, 02:05 PM~20564117
> *call back now i wait for you call
> *


I"LL CALL YOU TODAY ON THE CADI CHIPS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 13 2011, 11:37 PM~20550097
> *$60+ shipping
> pay pal
> [email protected]
> *


Bank transfer sent


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 17 2011, 11:00 AM~20570742
> *Bank transfer sent
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 18 2011, 11:23 AM~20578579
> *thanks  homie!
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

JUST GOT MY CADI CHIPS IN THE MAIL :biggrin: 
THANKS JOSE FOR THE FAST SHIPPING


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

any pics of the RO yet? :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 18 2011, 11:23 AM~20578579
> *thanks  homie!
> *


DAMN ,I GUESS YOU FORGOT ABOUT MY INDIVIDUALS CHIPS HOMIE? I STILL AIN'T GOT'EM!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@May 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20598903
> *DAMN ,I GUESS YOU FORGOT ABOUT MY INDIVIDUALS CHIPS HOMIE? I STILL AIN'T GOT'EM!
> *




No 
I check tracking # 
box is return to the sender for ??
i Have to pick the box on 5_24-2011 
i will let you now !


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 20 2011, 09:03 AM~20592126
> *any pics of the RO yet? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 21 2011, 10:31 PM~20602209
> *
> *


i got the wheel chips 
I am working on polishig and finishing the chips 
seting up the cristals insaide 
finish pic 
5-24-2011


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 14 2011, 09:04 PM~20554266
> *3D
> 
> 
> ...


how much r these going for


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 21 2011, 03:09 PM~20600234
> *No
> I check tracking #
> box is return to the sender for ??
> ...


GET AT ME A.S.A.P.!! YOUR PHONE MUST NOT WORK!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 22 2011, 12:38 PM~20604302
> *how much r these going for
> *



set off 4 crome 
$120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@May 22 2011, 02:54 PM~20604812
> *GET AT ME A.S.A.P.!! YOUR PHONE MUST NOT WORK!!
> *



ok i wiil call you on monday morning


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 22 2011, 01:49 PM~20604134
> *
> 
> i got the wheel chips
> ...


cool


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 22 2011, 12:38 PM~20604302
> *how much r these going for
> *



$120 set off 4 crome


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

PRICE ON GOLD
PRICE ON CHROME
CADDY CHIPS???


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:34 PM~18687647
> *caprice coming up!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea,post a pic when theyr done!
:cheesy: 
i want a set


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

TTT
Nice work


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

what are the diameter of the chips???


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@May 26 2011, 07:36 AM~20632183
> *what are the diameter of the chips???
> *



2' 1/4 or 2 1/2'
or custom made to any size you need


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@May 25 2011, 02:53 PM~20627231
> *PRICE ON GOLD
> PRICE ON CHROME
> CADDY CHIPS???
> *


PRICE ON GOLD==$100
price in chrome==$80


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 26 2011, 06:11 PM~20635984
> *PRICE ON GOLD==$100
> price in chrome==$80
> *


JOSE, DID YOU SEND THE INDIVIDUALS CHIPS YET?? THIS IS JAMES IN S.T.L.. IF SO WHAT'S THE TRACKING #???? PICS??


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

pm send


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

whats the ticket for 3d chip in chrome w a gold plaque?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 26 2011, 06:10 PM~20635979
> *2' 1/4 or 2 1/2'
> or custom made to any size you need
> *


danmm i need 1-3/4 good work tho homie reall nice shit


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 29 2011, 02:09 AM~20650182
> *whats the ticket for 3d chip in chrome w a gold plaque?
> *


set off 4 =$160


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@May 29 2011, 06:59 AM~20650582
> *danmm i need 1-3/4 good work tho homie reall nice shit
> *



need 1-3/4 == set off 4 $60


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 23 2011, 12:31 AM~20607851
> *cool
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@May 29 2011, 08:46 AM~20650931
> *set off 4 =$160
> *


aight i'll hit you up when my new shoes come in so i can measure for the chip size....


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

whats up homie i havent got my wheel chips yet you said the 30th let me know whats up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Cuanto homie? shipped to 87745


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> whats up homie i havent got my wheel chips yet you said the 30th let me know whats up



pls call 6615652861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Cuanto homie? shipped to 87745



$$80


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

JMTC said:


> pls call 6615652861


 man i call you and no answer whats up


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

thanks Jose!! looks real good!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

How much for this style w/ my club logo


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

JMTC said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

orale back in business


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Q-VO LE JOSE,TE ABLE Y NADIEN CONTESTA,HABLA ME POR FAVOR,GRACIAS


BIG RAY RAY said:


> man i call you and no answer whats up


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

kasem1963 said:


> thanks Jose!! looks real good!!


DAYUM!!! Shit looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

if you call from a blocking number i wont answer>>>> 
so tex bato and i will call you back


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$120 a set off 4 chips (any size)
any color (gold or chrome)
add $20 for color on back ground (e poxy any color )


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

"""3D wheel chips """


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

what size are the Chevy chips? Need them for a 2 bear zenith with recess


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

83MCinBmore said:


> what size are the Chevy chips? Need them for a 2 bear zenith with recess


2 1/4" 

I have 2 1/4" or 2 1/2" No problema bato!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

How much are the all chrome lincoln. Please pm me. Thanks 



JMTC said:


>


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

JMTC said:


>


Do u got any with the Riviera "R" for a two bar zenith knock off?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> How much are the all chrome lincoln. Please pm me. Thanks


$80 with shipping.........


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

estilo71merced said:


> Do u got any with the Riviera "R" for a two bar zenith knock off?


$120 a set 2" 1/4


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

PMed


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

q-vo le jose,siempre no me hablaste pa tras holmes..:dunno:


JMTC said:


> $120 a set 2" 1/4


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice work. What's the price on chrome Chevy logo zenith looking ones, and on some chrome impala logo chips also.
Check your pm's bro 
Thanks


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

2 1/4" chips forgot to mention


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

88spokes said:


> 2 1/4" chips forgot to mention


$80


----------



## Zeke (Mar 27, 2010)

Price...........i need at set of black background with the teeth all away around and chevy chrome logo?


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

JMTC said:


> $120 a set 2" 1/4[/QUOTE
> Can u put up a pic of the rivi chips n how can I get em thru mail?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Zeke said:


> Price...........i need at set of black background with the teeth all away around and chevy chrome logo?


80 + shipping


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Jose, I need the Cutlass rocket ones, with an ALL black background (my knockoffs are black), and the rocket colored red please - Price to 98116?


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Hey Jose, I need another price on doing my car club emblem on a chip too - A set with FullHouse in red, with an all black background sent to 98116 please. Thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Big Hollywood said:


> View attachment 479850
> 
> 
> Hey Jose, I need another price on doing my car club emblem on a chip too - A set with FullHouse in red, with an all black background sent to 98116 please. Thanks


$160


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

no games 62 63 said:


> q-vo le jose,siempre no me hablaste pa tras holmes..:dunno:


661-5652861 dispensa bato!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

88spokes said:


> Nice work. What's the price on chrome Chevy logo zenith looking ones, and on some chrome impala logo chips also.
> Check your pm's bro
> Thanks


Chevy logo zenith looking ones==$80 + shipping 
chrome impala logo chips ==$80 + shipping

no pay pal 

COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order or cashiers check.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Zeke said:


> Price...........i need at set of black background with the teeth all away around and chevy chrome logo?


$100 + shipping 
no pay pal 

COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order or cashiers check.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Big Hollywood said:


> View attachment 479810
> 
> 
> Jose, I need the Cutlass rocket ones, with an ALL black background (my knockoffs are black), and the rocket colored red please - Price to 98116?


$100
no pay pal 

COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order or cashiers check.


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

How much for a set?? I want it of our car club. Pic is n the profile avi. Lmk if u can can do it. Pm me with the info. Thanks


----------



## delam13 (Apr 5, 2008)

i live in santa maria ca 93454 i need 4 lincoln chips light gray back ground dodger blue lincoln emblem how much total cost 805 3638523 heres my cell thanks


----------



## delam13 (Apr 5, 2008)

how much for the 4 chome lincoln emblem shipped to santa maria ca 93454 cod ill pay ups man


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1lo84regal said:


> How much for a set?? I want it of our car club. Pic is n the profile avi. Lmk if u can can do it. Pm me with the info. Thanks


$160 the first set (4 wheel chips)
no pay pal 

COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order or cashiers check


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

delam13 said:


> i live in santa maria ca 93454 i need 4 lincoln chips light gray back ground dodger blue lincoln emblem how much total cost 805 3638523 heres my cell thanks


total $130
no pay pal 

COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order or cashiers check.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

pm send


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

gracias jose


JMTC said:


> 661-5652861 dispensa bato!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

JMTC said:


>


:banghead::inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Need a matching chip like this like yesterday.Paypal/cod/mo/whatever ready


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

looks good


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Bro... Looking for 5 wheel Chips with Car Club Logo... With blue backing... How much...???:thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Hey Bro... Looking for 5 wheel Chips with Car Club Logo... With blue backing... How much...???:thumbsup:


$120 ship
COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order or cashiers check.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Need a matching chip like this like yesterday.Paypal/cod/mo/whatever ready


1 chip $50
COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order or cashiers check.


----------



## CaliMel (May 31, 2011)

I need a set with this with a silver back ground shipped to 
84120


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Still around??


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Still around??


Simon bato what's up


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

CaliMel said:


> I need a set with this with a silver back ground shipped to
> 84120
> View attachment 527557


$100 a set off 4


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

Still got these?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BUMP...CALLED...PMed...NO ANSWER...STILL AROUND???


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I got a text from him at 7:30 am maybe he is a early bird


----------



## johnnysg2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if this guy still around


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

johnnysg2 said:


> Does anyone know if this guy still around


He screwed me around on an order from a couple months ago. Said he just forgot about the order. Finally it the $$ back.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HOMIE JUST CALLED SAID HE GONNA COME THROUGH ON THE DEAL...6/3/13


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> HOMIE JUST CALLED SAID HE GONNA COME THROUGH ON THE DEAL...5/3/13


 ? its 6/4/13 but he does come through


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UCETAH said:


> ? its 6/4/13 but he does come through


LONG DAY YESTERDAY FIXED.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WASTE OF FUCKING TIME, HOME BOY SAID HE GOT BUSTED YADA YADA YADA, GOT OUT SAID HE HAD THE CHIPS DONE, THEN STOPED ANSWERING CALLS AGAIN, TOOK TWO MONTHS TO GET A REFUND THROUGH PAYPAL...BUYERS BEWARE HIT OR MISS WITH THIS GUY...BEFOR YOU BUY FROM HIM YOU GOT TO ASK YOURSELF " DO I FEEL LUCKY? WELL DO YA"


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I paid $1,400 for 35 sets 2 months ago and still have not got anything


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

